# symptoms during ivf 2ww



## raf-wife

hi would you ladies mind posting the symptoms you had during your 2ww to stop me googling :haha: im starting to panic now things are calming down, today i feel more normal x

what ive had so far,

day of transfer, cramps, bloating

1dpt more cramping, bloating

2dpt very very strong cramps during the night kept me awake

3dpt more cramping not as bad but often, very bloated, a few sharp pains low down, sore, feel sick, a little brown discharge

4dpt on off cramping, bloated and sore, awful headache very vivid dreams,, 

5dpt a little cramping on and off, feel sick after dinner, stuffy nose, bloated, very vivid dreams

6dpt tiny spot of dry blood, no cramping, no bloating, stuffy nose,


----------



## sj22

Hi - one of the first signs for me was a sensitve nose and lots of sneezing!


----------



## Flake-y

I will be interested to see what the replies are, I'm going mad with symptom spotting here!!!


----------



## JaniceT

Hi, wishing you all the best :)

Did you have a 3-day transfer? Are you using progesterone suppositories? If you're using
Progesterone suppositories, then it would give you lots of pregnancy symptoms such ad smelly urine, peeing all the time, painful boobs, tired, etc.

The cramps are quite normal for after egg collection. EC is a pretty painful process in itself.

I had 3 ICSI cycles and in all 3, I faced all those symptoms. However on the successful cycle, I had blurred vision at around 13 dpo. Also hated the smell of petrol during the same time. Other than that, I didn't have many other obvious symptoms.


----------



## JaniceT

Found my 2WW symptom run-down. Hope it helps ease your mind :)

0DPO - 16th June - Egg Collection. 30 collected, 29 fertilised, 19 survived, only 4 made it to day 3 healthy.
1DPO - pains from EC
2DPO - pains from EC
3DPO - 19th June - Egg Transfer, 4 embryos of average quality. 1 x 10cell, 1 x 8cell, 2 x 7cell. Doc made a call that since last 2 ICSI's failed, that i have PCOS and not great quality embies, we'd put in 4. All other embies died off, none for freezing.
4DPO - Slept 10 hours at night, 5 hours day time. Still hurting from EC.
5DPO to 8DPO - Slept total of 13 hours each day, swelling from EC gone down. Craving for fried fish. Basal temperature around 36.6 Celcius.
9DPO and 10 DPO - Still sleeping like a pig. Tummy upset both days. Craving for fried fish. Hot flashes. Basal temperature around 36.6 Celcius. Blue veins started appearing on breasts.
11DPO - Fatigue, gassy.
12DPO - Fatigue, gassy.
13DPO - Fatigue, gassy.
14DPO - Drove to the grocers. Had a massive headache caused by the daylight. Smell of car fumes nauseated me. Fatigue. POAS on 2 cheapies and got BFP. 
15DPO - happy smiles. Fatigue. BetaHCG test, confirmed BFP.


----------



## raf-wife

thanks hun,
last night i started getting some mild cramping again and very itchy nipples, when i used the crinone gel last night the tip of the applicator got a little pink blood on it and during the night i got a few really strong cramps in my pelvis and back im not sure if this could be a good thing or bad, this morning i have an achey back, mild cramping, and itchy boobs x


----------



## JaniceT

You could be having implantation bleeding and cramps. Hang in there, it may just be a good news :)


----------



## rachelle1975

Well this time i had no real cramps or spotting but at around 8/9dpo i felt a little coldy.... 10 dpo i became a crying hormonal monster with bleeding gums and had lower backpain like AF was coming... 11dpo i got a :bfp: and then after that :bfp: i got gigantic veiny boobies, nausea etc..... my CM has only changed in the last week!


----------



## beauty

I wish i could say i felt symptons but i didnt.. I didnt feel any different than normal.. I actually had nothing to report only a bit of brown spotting which was around day 7..

I kept thinking i was out as surley i would feel something and i have quite big boobs and thought surley they must hurt if i was pregnant as there quite big but nope i was prodding them and they didnt hurt at all.. i didnt feel anything.. 

My symptons didnt kick in till around week 9 when i felt sicky sometimes and my boobs were bit tender but nothing else..

I read so many threads about people having symptons i thought i was out, yet i read so many threads with people having no symptons so anything is possible.

xx


----------



## beauty

OOOOOOOO imagine if you have triplets.. WOW that would be amazing.. I dont know anyone on here who had 3 implanted hun.. hang on in you havent got long..

I think i tested quite early i was naughty!
x


----------



## raf-wife

thanks hun, alexa on the ivf/icsi/fet/early20011 thread had four she is pregnant with triplets x


----------



## beauty

WOW triplets.. WOW!!!!!!!
EXCITING :) good luck hun x


----------

